# Corn stalk leaves



## Eden (Mar 11, 2013)

I have three big corn plants in the house and my rabbit is eating them hwell:. Are the leaves safe for bunnies. There is no way pesticides or anything got on them. I have heard of people feeding corn stalks to rabbits, but is it ok for her to eat them?


----------



## Eden (Mar 13, 2013)

can someone please answer?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm assuming 'corn plant' is not its real name & it isn't related to corn/maize. If you knew the scientific name, you can search for it & add 'rabbit toxic' to find out.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah that, are you really growing corn indoors? I would think that actual corn husks are safe, but I didn't know they would grow indoors.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 15, 2013)

Eden said:


> I have three big corn plants in the house and my rabbit is eating them hwell:. Are the leaves safe for bunnies. There is no way pesticides or anything got on them. I have heard of people feeding corn stalks to rabbits, but is it ok for her to eat them?


--dear eden,well,-i would like to think it was ok to feed these corn items,,because i have,,-then only to find said items on the no-no list,,-and-corn on the cob leaves a corn husk in the gi tract which is difficult to deal with..--one website would be house of rabbits-plants safe for rabbits,,and not safe--anyway i quite offering said corn,--note not all lists are conclusive or completely accurite,,--sincerely james waller--:bambiandthumper:rose:


----------

